# how do you celebrate halloween



## DarkShinigami (Oct 30, 2010)

so i was wondering how do you celebrate halloween

me i watch horror movies and play every catlevania game(maybe next year ill try celebrating with resident evil).  theen i take my little sister trick or treating.

so how do all you other tempers celebrate?


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 30, 2010)

I celebrate Halloween by sacrificing virgins and drinking their blood.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2010)

Try to make plans,
plans get ruined,
get drunk.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 30, 2010)

stay home sadly   not very popular over here   in Australia


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Oct 30, 2010)

clownb said:
			
		

> I celebrate Halloween by sacrificing virgins and drinking their blood.



that reminds of that hilarious comedy call "the Sleepwalker"

"cop cabob" inside joke.



0:28

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwQ-21spymg...feature=related


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2010)

Well now I pretty much spend the day watching horror movies, playing horror games, and eating junk food.
Then I go out in the night and stalk innocent people


----------



## emigre (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't. It's an utterly pointless event in my book. It's like Valentine's day. Why have one specific day to show your affection for your loved one? If you want to dress up as a zombie in July, then fucking go for it.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't. What's the point?


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 30, 2010)

As a general rule I spend All Hallow's Eve with Amelia. She gets upset every year because she remembers the old days when she was young enough to go trick or treating, and not being able to go any more reminds her she's not a child any more. We normally end up getting drunk.


----------



## Halo-101 (Oct 30, 2010)

when i waz like 11-12 used to watch nickeloedon halloween specials

then 12-13 i just went trick or trating in my coldersack (overprotective prents)

this year i went to a prehalloween party last night 

and tonight i am more than likely trick or trating with a good mate in his neighbourhood! (i convinced my parents).XD


----------



## xist (Oct 30, 2010)

The only thing i've ever done is carve a pumpkin into a Jack O'lantern. Halloween is a nice idea and would be great for families and themed parties but the trick or treat aspect is just awful.


----------



## nando (Oct 30, 2010)

i watch horror movies the whole week prior and take my son trick or treating. i used to go to the castro party in sf but it has become a place for straight guys to troll for boobies. 

tonight i'll be going to the rocky horror picture show. i'm gonna try to go to the actual play production, but i think it's sold out. if it is, i'm going to the midnight movie.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2010)

Halo-101 said:
			
		

> coldersack



This is now my favorite misspelling of the term "cul-de-sac". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



/off-topic


----------



## monkat (Oct 31, 2010)

I...hand out candy.

Adulthood fucking sucks.

I can't wait till I have a baby, so I can go trick-or-treating again, and steal all its candy. (Babies can't have candy, right?!)


----------



## Didu50 (Oct 31, 2010)

I trick or treat. Hellz yeah. And Its totally worth it. I feel sorry for you Monkat. I love getting Candy for free.


----------



## craplame (Oct 31, 2010)

I just give kids candy when they ring the doorbell normally. That's all I ever do on Halloween.


----------



## mameks (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm celebrating halloween at the moment by receiving scary pictures of clowns from (M)artin ¬_¬


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just not my taste.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 31, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> I'm celebrating halloween at the moment by receiving scary pictures of clowns from (M)artin ¬_¬








*>MY FACE WHEN THE ENTIRE SHOUTBOX IS AFRAID OF CLOWNS*


----------



## mameks (Oct 31, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
See? I said so. v_v


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 31, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> I'm celebrating halloween at the moment by receiving scary pictures of clowns from (M)artin ¬_¬
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS A CLOWN!?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe play one or two horror game.

I'm not a holiday person.


----------



## mameks (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't...you and (M) have given me nightmares


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 31, 2010)

I watch one horror movie (or Tim Burton, not horror, but sorta creepy) and read a few Stephen King novels. And I watch halloween specials on TV. Halloween isn't really that big here, no trick or treating and stuff, but we do eat a lot of chocolate. The most halloween here is in malls where some sort of event happens (normally involving a huge toy company so it's going to suck).


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 31, 2010)

Stay home, not popular in the Caribbean.


----------



## mameks (Oct 31, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I watch one horror movie (or Tim Burton, not horror, but sorta creepy) and read a few Stephen King novels. And I watch halloween specials on TV. Halloween isn't really that big here, no trick or treating and stuff, but we do eat a lot of chocolate. The most halloween here is in malls where some sort of event happens (normally involving a huge toy company so it's going to suck).


I love Tim Burton films


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 31, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> WHAT IS A CLOWN!?








*OH, IONO, ONE OF THESE, MAYBE, I THINK...?*


----------



## mameks (Oct 31, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 31, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Are you sure it's not one of these?


----------



## mameks (Oct 31, 2010)

hate you both so much.


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not my thing.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 31, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> hate you both so much.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 31, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> > hate you both so much.


i love you.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 31, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I love me too.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 31, 2010)

I celebrate halloween by Root, flash custom roms, S-Off my new HTC Desire


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Oct 31, 2010)

Costume Party at School or Friends house =)


----------



## TLSS_N (Oct 31, 2010)

Here in Gatlinburg, the whole strip is alive and well with free events for locals, all the stores hand out candy and baskin robins hands out ice cream in a cup, there is no age 'limit' so i try to go every year


----------



## IgiveUgas (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't anymore.  Maybe that will change when I have kids.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 31, 2010)

Imagine if you were a homeless guy, Halloween would be the only day in the year that you could go door knocking asking for food and no-one would question your clothes...


ANYWAYS..
Going trick-or-treating


oh and fuck you guys i hate clowns


----------



## m33st4 (Oct 31, 2010)

Giving out candy and being on the computer. (Im not an adult fyi o.O")

I used to go trick or treating 2 years ago, but now I stopped.


----------



## mameks (Oct 31, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Imagine if you were a homeless guy, Halloween would be the only day in the year that you could go door knocking asking for food and no-one would question your clothes...
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS..
> ...








I hate clowns too v_v


----------



## Midna (Oct 31, 2010)

m33st4 said:
			
		

> Giving out candy and being on the computer. (Im not an adult fyi o.O")
> 
> I used to go trick or treating 2 years ago, but now I stopped.


Ah, too cool for free candy?


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm gonna be studying for the two midterms I have on Monday.  Yay college!


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 1, 2010)

Stealing the candy that my brother got on Halloween.  Surprisingly no body came to my house today to trick-or-treat, either that or my doorbell is broken.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 1, 2010)

I watched The Social Network and Buried yesterday. Both amazing movies, I would have watched Paranormal Activities 2, but I was late for the screening, but Buried was a great movie though, really compelling even though the guy was just in a coffin the entire time. Then, I rented Rocky Horror, amazing, this is what I did at night. At morning, I just finished up reading "Just After Sunset" by Stephen King. I went to sleep early though, like 11:30 PM. There was also this big thing in the mall I watched movies in, all of the mall stores had stations with candy and little kids with cute costumes flooded the entire place. Also, they played Thriller about 10 times and Disturbia about 5 times, guess they couldn't think of other Halloween songs.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I watched The Social Network and Buried yesterday. Both amazing movies, I would have watched Paranormal Activities 2, but I was late for the screening, but Buried was a great movie though, really compelling even though the guy was just in a coffin the entire time. Then, I rented Rocky Horror, amazing, this is what I did at night. At morning, I just finished up reading "Just After Sunset" by Stephen King. I went to sleep early though, like 11:30 PM. There was also this big thing in the mall I watched movies in, all of the mall stores had stations with candy and little kids with cute costumes flooded the entire place. Also, they played Thriller about 10 times and Disturbia about 5 times, guess they couldn't think of other Halloween songs.


would you recommend me to watch The Social Network? my mom and I are going to watch a movie and that's what she's planning to watch.. i dont wanna regret watching it


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 1, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely yes, incredibly intriguing, I mean, it's about Facebook. It has a compelling yet surprisingly complex yet modern storyline. It also achieved a 97% rating on Rottentomatoes, higher than Titanic. Must watch, and right now, it's being called movie of the year and a contender in the Academy Awards.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, since fireworks / firecrackers are banned in my area, and I don't bother fighting the law, I didn't do much for Halloween. Then again, Asians don't really celebrate Halloween anyways.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Nov 1, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are not alone


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 1, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Well, since fireworks / firecrackers are banned in my area, and I don't bother fighting the law, I didn't do much for Halloween. Then again, Asians don't really celebrate Halloween anyways.




Halloween is a night better suited to making your own fireworks


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 1, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hella fucking yes.

I watched that with my classmates last Saturday and it was GREAT! Though, I must admit that the first 20-40 minutes of the movie was boring. Oh and it contains some nudity in some parts of the movie! The nudity was the only thing that my friend liked about the movie. LOL.

Anyways, I don't really go Trick-or-Treating anymore. I would go, but the amount of homework I get on weekends is just too fucking insane, so I can't insane. I still want the candy though.


----------



## exangel (Nov 1, 2010)

I prepare for trick or treating a little while in advance by buying a sack or two of my favorite candy in fun-size bags.  Then, on the eve of, I go out to dinner and then go shopping until the stores close.  By the time I get home, no kids wind up coming to interrupt my gaming or take MY candy.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 1, 2010)

Bgh


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 1, 2010)

I stay home and watch Anime/Play Videogames. This year it was Inazuma Eleven/TF2.

Or in other words, I don't give two shits about Halloween.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 1, 2010)

I go outside because my parents don't want me inside...this year, I made about 4 videos about 10-ish minutes long that I will probably post sooner or later for the hell of it. (Two of them were for Fishshell2, the other two were just random crap to waste the time...consisting of my voice and specks of light in an inky darkness).


----------



## cherijay (Nov 1, 2010)

well.... me and my boyfriend went to a little halloween party in the townhall. We waited ... let me think... about 1 hour to come in. When we finally got IN, we stood around, laughed about other people (yeah this is really fun!!!) and got us some ... really...creepy... drinks. And yea... there I got a cold... so...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2010)

halloween? Shove flour up their butts


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 1, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> halloween? Shove flour up their butts


What?!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 1, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a tradition.


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Here in Romania we go out in the cemetery and light up candles and we're remembering our family members/ friends and everyone who have died and was close to us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Even though it sounds creepy to go out in the cemetery at midnight (not everyone, but my family, my closest friends and me always go at midnight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), it's an amazing scene to see thousands of candles lighting up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here we don't celebrate with costumes and stuff (though it would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but we have a similar day on the end of February when in our city is always organized a masked ball or masquerade (call it whatever you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and you can enter only if you have a costume! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:*
Give some Feedback with your opinion...


----------

